# Which woodlice are better as a clean up crew....?



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

As above please. I've seen dwarf white ghost and dwarf greys, which would be best in my pacman frog viv with springtails?
Thanks : victory:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Either are good- or use both! :2thumb:

The white ones tend to burrow in the soil mostly, whilst the faster-moving greys live on the surface and in leaflitter.


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Either are good- or use both! :2thumb:
> 
> The white ones tend to burrow in the soil mostly, whilst the faster-moving greys live on the surface and in leaflitter.


Thanks ron : victory:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Like Ron say variety is always good although the dwarf whites breed quicker for me at least. PM Stu, see if he has any giant oranges left- they add a bit of variety and they look awesome! The mega fast moving brown ones are a good giggle too.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

which stu has oranges ? been looking all over for them lol


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Stu as in Da Dart Room Stu. I had some off him last year, excellent culture too.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

time to hit him up then lol shall get my look ready


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks Jon:notworthy:

how the hell has everyone realised I like redheads:mf_dribble: PM replied to Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na:

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> thanks Jon:notworthy:
> 
> *how the hell has everyone realised I like redheads:mf_dribble:* PM replied to Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Stu


Oh, mate, you are such an obvious target for that particular group... :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, mate, you are such an obvious target for that particular group... :whistling2:


Wait till you meet Shaz, Ron...you have no idea,:lol2:

Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> thanks Jon:notworthy:
> 
> how the hell has everyone realised I like redheads:mf_dribble: PM replied to Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Stu


tell you what dude there like rocking horse *milk* 

how you found them mate?


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

and if anyone gets any woods for stu there like rabbits I had millions of whites when I got some from BAKS:notworthy:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

he'll be getting another cheeky pm from me i feel, need woods and springs for the new viv


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> he'll be getting another cheeky pm from me i feel, need woods and springs for the new viv


Stu is a lovely, generous guy, who has helped lots of people out, over time. Let's not take the piss, though, ok?


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i did mean buying some from him Ron


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

I just blagged some from the garden.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Stu is a lovely, generous guy, who has helped lots of people out, over time. Let's not take the piss, though, ok?


It's alright Ron,we do special rates for cornish...they get charged double,it's getting them through customs on the Tamar bridge that buggers it all up:lol2:.

I'm joking Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na: its all good guys,Ron thanks for watching out for us.:notworthy: 

Dane we've had the giant orange(GO) woodlice for around 2/3 years now. They are abit slower breeding wise I think than the two tropical dwarf species we keep,I think maturity times are longer,I guess they have more growing to do. numbers in the GO cultures will not be the same as the dwarf white cultures we send out,because of this. That doesn't matter so much because one stocks less of them in a viv,at least for darts anyway. It's different because the adults one stocks in to a viv can't be eaten,so they act as a breeding crew as well as custodians. They are also much more mobile,so one doesn't need the density to get them breeding in viv,like one would with the dwarf species. If any of you do get GO,culture them abit drier then one would for the other species and give them plenty of oak leaves,they love oak it seems, rotten oak wood will work too as part of their substrate. 
Stu


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

soundstounite said:


> It's alright Ron,we do special rates for cornish...they get charged double,it's getting them through customs on the Tamar bridge that buggers it all up:lol2:.
> 
> I'm joking Joe:Na_Na_Na_Na: its all good guys,Ron thanks for watching out for us.:notworthy:
> 
> ...


i saw these on you tube once been fed to cresties, they seemed to be the next big thing and then they disapeard i was not sure if it was a marketing tool 

some breeder had a truck load and to sell them made out there so amazing and every rep and phib breeder must need them...... i love the colour of them. 

im guessing they dont do much more then the native woods then, i find them to be slower in breeding, too large to eat but the babies are snapped up and they roam around alot more then the whites (sure ron said this bit) 

im loving the dwarf whites mate, got the culture thing nailed on now and loving it... just need to play with the springs to get them more prolific as i always seem to run short (my short means i have enough for a month) 

Ron - happy belated B day fella hope life is good :2thumb:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

well, my idea with them was to add them at a later date once i've managed to get a fair few cultures on the go, i think Milkies would snack on them, so i'd rather not lose them all to my fat frogs aha

as for cornish rates and the tamar, costs me £40 quid to catch the Virgin Penzance to Edinburgh (altho i think it goes further now) to Leeds. HOWEVER, it costs £140+ to get back here, for some strange reason, the virgin train stops at plymouth and i must catch the london to penzance train. :censor::censor::censor: :devil:

like i said to you yesterday, my hope is to get myself and the lady a new house, and hopefully not only have some frogs (maybe a chameleon too) but to get a variety of custodians and feeders on the go to help out people down here, as i've only really seen the usual suspects for sale (fruit fly, locust, crickets, mealworms etc) and not a sign of any custodians, which means having to get em at shows or online, and i'm bored of shelling out for delivery lol

sometime in the future, i'd also like to look into growing my own plants. 

i may have big idea's before i've started crawling, but it's something at the back of my mind


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Meefloaf said:


> well, my idea with them was to add them at a later date once i've managed to get a fair few cultures on the go, i think Milkies would snack on them, so i'd rather not lose them all to my fat frogs aha
> 
> as for cornish rates and the tamar, costs me £40 quid to catch the Virgin Penzance to Edinburgh (altho i think it goes further now) to Leeds. HOWEVER, it costs £140+ to get back here, for some strange reason, the virgin train stops at plymouth and i must catch the london to penzance train. :censor::censor::censor: :devil:
> 
> ...


i found for reptiles dubias are well worth the investment mate and even my chickens like these.... my cham loved them, nutrition value is good better then the crix and easy to breed. 

variaty is the spice of life

i need a dictonary i cant spell for toffee (i blame computers they have made me lazy with spell checks and red squiggely lines)


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Dane that's the point of my cultures, I want someone to buy one lot and really get off to a good start.Look they ain't the cheepest,untill one works out how many beastie one gets elsewhere.It takes yonks to breed up from a 40number culture,but as you've found and ron knows this too a good start should set you up for yonks.

Joe culturing food and growing plants were the first things we started doing,so not at all backwards mate,it saved us a fortune,just be aware getting them through the winter is a PITA and that's the reason these slow growing plants are not cheep. Almost all have to be overwintered before they are big enough for a plantsman to sell. Definitley worth doing on both counts mate :2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

The orange ones appeal to me, but most of my frogs are too big- they'd just be interestingly-coloured snacks!:lol2:
The two small tropical species spread happily through my tanks, and are too small for all but the smallest frogs to notice, but I regularly top up with the various Europeans- some of them last a while before being eaten, but not for long, usually. Since that's what I put them in for, this is not a problem.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i just really love the colour orange:mf_dribble:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i just really love the colour orange:mf_dribble:


Dipstick! (I mean this kindly...) :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

once went to work in a bright orange polo shirt (the english people get to wear their england stuff if england qualify for a sporting event), the manager of the store thought i was in shopping all day, even tho she signed me in on the roll call, didnt realise until 30mins before end of day :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i just really love the colour orange:mf_dribble:


With red eyes:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble: Joe they really blend with some leaves and wood I love orange too,tis hard to believe this could be a colour used as camouflage ,but it works,after keeping a while you can see how they got there,it's still weird though :lol2:

Stu


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

it apparently is the colour which provokes/enrages people the most


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> it apparently is the colour which provokes/enrages people the most


Nah, only when orange gets in your eyes do folks see red...how does that work then?:lol2:
I think said boffins that hypothisised that need to watch a dutch footy team's supporters mate,I know you love them anyway ,but tell me I don't have a point:2thumb:

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I love watching Dutch footy players :mf_dribble: but orange is about my least favorite colour- go figure! :lol2:


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> I love watching Dutch footy players :mf_dribble: but orange is about my least favorite colour- go figure! :lol2:


i hope not this fella


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Meefloaf said:


> i hope not this fella
> 
> image


 Not_ quite _who I had in mind...


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Meefloaf said:


> well, my idea with them was to add them at a later date once i've managed to get a fair few cultures on the go, i think Milkies would snack on them, so i'd rather not lose them all to my fat frogs aha
> 
> as for cornish rates and the tamar, costs me £40 quid to catch the Virgin Penzance to Edinburgh (altho i think it goes further now) to Leeds. HOWEVER, it costs £140+ to get back here, for some strange reason, the virgin train stops at plymouth and i must catch the london to penzance train. :censor::censor::censor: :devil:
> 
> ...


I've got similar idea's... Can't seem to get anything interesting here unless I travel.. So gonna try broadening the horizons around here.. Lol.. 

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

So what are the orange woodlice?? How big are they?? And where do I get some??? :-D

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

vukic said:


> So what are the orange woodlice?? How big are they?? And where do I get some??? :-D
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


Not ever seen them 'face-to-face', but from what I can gather, they are tropical, bright orange, and about the same size as larger Euro woodlice- which means 'bite-size' for most of my frogs!


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

vukic said:


> So what are the orange woodlice?? How big are they?? And where do I get some??? :-D
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


don't ask stu for any Ron gets upset :whistling2: (light humour)


----------

